# Winter Prep in VA



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Full Bird. Nice professional job. Relaying a shout out from Karla.
Mike


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: For the hive stand with the 4x4 legs. I like the way you have made it.


----------



## Larsen Farms (Jan 25, 2010)

Mike, thanks for that, means a lot, and Karla has been a great mentor. We are looking forward to your trip down next year, will be great to meet you. S/F Reidar


----------



## Larsen Farms (Jan 25, 2010)

Adrian: thanks and I have to credit Winevines again, she has these in her apiary and I copied them. It was a little more work but the weight is carried by the 4x4 post and not the screws. Simple but effect, glad she figured this one out for me! Reidar 

Here are couple of close-ups.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Larsen Farms said:


> Adrian: thanks and I have to credit Winevines again, she has these in her apiary and I copied them. It was a little more work but the weight is carried by the 4x4 post and not the screws. Simple but effect, glad she figured this one out for me! Reidar


And I have to credit my brother in law who designed and built this while my husband was out planting vineyards.....we are both nuts in the early Spring! All of my "bee boys" know that I am not the best in the woodworking department. Glad that I can contribute by teaching and mentorship!

Anyway- Thanks for all the shout outs... Larsenfarms..... what a great job raising that queen cell into a full hive in your FIRST YEAR of beekeeping. Awesome job and more positive reinforcement for our movement away from packages all together as a way to start!


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

I am using 16 x 8 cinder blocks stacked two high, with 2 x 6 x 6 feet long as joist. I am putting two hives on each stand which will give me space on each end for setting supers. Thanks for all these ideas. I am just experimenting.


----------

